# Lk150 Accessories



## pjtowne (Feb 7, 2014)

I am looking for the FC6 fairisle carriage and a Needle Selector for my LK150. Have not been able to locate on any of the sites that we use in the States. I know they are no longer being made but any suggestions would be great!


----------



## avril (May 4, 2011)

Hello, These are as rare as hens teeth. The only thing that you can do is keep looking on Ebay. They fetch really high prices when they do come up for sale. You could join the LK150 Yahoo group and hope that someone will offer one for sale, but people tend to hang on to them.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

pjtowne said:


> I am looking for the FC6 fairisle carriage and a Needle Selector for my LK150. Have not been able to locate on any of the sites that we use in the States. I know they are no longer being made but any suggestions would be great!


I thought the machines were still being made, in China, vs the older ones made in Japan.
Not sure though. It seems if they are still making them, they should make the accessories?
Good luck,


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Is this what you are looking for in a needle selector?

http://www.knittinganyway.com/products/magicneedleselectorwand.htm

I have one and though I didn't use it a lot when I first bought it, because it was kind of stiff and difficult for me to move the prongs (arthritis in my hands), I now use it all the time. It just had to be used to "loosen up."

You may want to check into the various knitting machine related Yahoo groups. There are several for knitting machine items for sale or wanted.


----------



## IreneWoods (Sep 19, 2012)

Dagmar, the machines themselves *are* being made in China. But they are not making any of the accessories for them. 
The intarsia carriage is still available new from dealers; you will need to watch eBay or the for-sale sites for the others.

Irene Woods
http://www.clearwaterknits.com


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

IreneWoods said:


> Dagmar, the machines themselves *are* being made in China. But they are not making any of the accessories for them.
> The intarsia carriage is still available new from dealers; you will need to watch eBay or the for-sale sites for the others.
> 
> Irene Woods
> http://www.clearwaterknits.com


Thank you Irene. I do have the intarsia carriage. I've seen somewhere that you can do fair-isle with one carriage at each end. can't find the info

:-(


----------



## IreneWoods (Sep 19, 2012)

Dagmar, you can make Fairisle on the LK 150 with just the regular carriage. You can only run one yarn at a time, though. I have never tried this with two carriages, so can't give you any hints for that. There are instructions for working two different methods of Fairisle, using just the regular carriage on my website. Please note that this was written in 1997, and at that time a learning video by Susan Guagliumi was included in a new machine. It is no longer included. Just ignore the references to that video.

NOTE: this is actually a version of slip stitch. One color knits, and the stitches that will be the second color are passed over without knitting. Then the second color knits, and the first color stitches are passed over without knitting. This is how older metal bed machines without Fairisle settings make Fairisle, too.

Method 1 is actually the one shown in the LK 150 manual. Version 2 is not in the manual, but I personally prefer using it.
Method 1 http://www.clearwaterknits.com/tutorial/tut_fi.html
Method 2 http://www.clearwaterknits.com/tutorial/tut_fi2.html

The main difference between these is that in method 1 you knit 2 rows with color 1, then 2 rows with color 2. I find this a little confusing and hard to follow. With method 2, for every row, you knit across with color 1, release the carriage and put it back on the other side of the machine, then knit color 2. It takes a separate pass of the carriage for each color. If this is a 2-color pattern, it takes two passes. A 3-color pattern takes three passes.


----------



## pjtowne (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you for all the responses. They are a rare dog and I will just have to keep hunting for one that is priced less than I would sell my 1st born for. Found one awhile back that was $595-will buy a machine that does it without a separate carriage for that price....


----------



## pjtowne (Feb 7, 2014)

randiejg said:


> Is this what you are looking for in a needle selector?
> 
> http://www.knittinganyway.com/products/magicneedleselectorwand.htm
> 
> ...


I have seen this one, the one that I am looking for actually runs on the bed just like a carriage-goes with the FC6 carriage.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Thank you Irene. My machine came with Susan Guagliumi video. I'll have to review that . Thank you for the links. I'll try this out.
Shortly after I bought my first LK-150 I purchased a pattern from you...It was a beautiful color blocked short sleeve top, with short rows of all things...Never tried that...Maybe now I'm ready, if I can find the pattern. 
Seems like color blocking is in again.


----------



## Sweetspirit (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for the tutorials!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you, Irene, for method 2!  Ann


----------



## megtur (Jun 29, 2014)

There were times I was willing to part with my firstborn and secondborn in a two for the price of one deal.


----------

